# GR>EN 9 balance sheets.



## erenta (Jun 19, 2008)

Έχω 9 ισολογισμούς ασφαλιστικού ομίλου για μετάφραση προς αγγλικά.
Είναι σε μορφή excel και υπάρχει μια κάποια μνήμη και ένα πολύ καλό γλωσσάριο.

Ποιος θέλει;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ
Ευδοξία


----------

